# UKC Registering Question



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Okay so on the UKC registration form it gives an Easy Entry Card. What is the card used for? Excuse my stupidity.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Quick and easy entry into/for show registration


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

thanks sydney, well since Nevaeh is spayed she can only go into fun shows, does the card apply to those as well?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

It's just something to carry in your wallet and refer to if you can't remember her reg#, since you need that info at shows. If you're planning on entering her in weight pull, obedience, agility, etc., you'll probably want one. I personally pre-enter most shows and have the dogs' reg#s on my computer to refer to. The main reason for an easy entry card is so that you don't have to carry your dogs' papers in order to get their number for the entry forms.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I tell people they are my dogs credit cards lol..... You don't need one I don't think but they are cheap and fun to have lol.... 



So I take it you got the papers lol... Was gonna mail you and ask if they got there yet.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone.



american_pit13 said:


> I tell people they are my dogs credit cards lol..... You don't need one I don't think but they are cheap and fun to have lol....
> 
> So I take it you got the papers lol... Was gonna mail you and ask if they got there yet.


Lol, yeppers, I got the papers yesterday, I was sooo excited. I really don't want to mail them in though until we can get moved in to a new house for the address. I am sure I can do an address change but it would really suck to have to put my mother in laws address and then 3 weeks later be moving to a new address.

I meant to get back to you and let you know they got here fine but it totally went over my head and I sooo forgot. Sorry about that.


----------

